# دائرة Continuity Tester بسيطة



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (22 مايو 2008)

*فاحص القصر **(**Continuity Tester**) *​تستخدم هذه الدائرة من أجل فحص الأسلاك والكابلات والمقاومات والدايودات والترانزستورات وكشف نقاط القصر (Short Circuit) في الأجهزة الإلكترونية, لهذا فهي مفيدة جدا في ورشة صيانة الأجهزة الإلكترونية, ورغم بساطة هذه الدائرة إلا أنها هامة جدا بالنسبة للورشة الإلكترونية. 



إذا وصلنا مقاومة بين مجسات الفحص فإن الدائرة تولد صوتا ذا تردد مسموع وبحسب قيمة المقاومة المفحوصة فإن نغمة الصوت تكون مختلفة أي أن النغمة تدل على قيمة المقاومة.

وتتميز هذه الدائرة بصغر قيمة التيار المار في أسلاك الفحص, ولهذا يمكن استخدامها من أجل فحص العناصر شبه الموصلة مثل الدايود والترانزستور بدون خوف من أن يعطبها التيار المار. 
تتكون الدائرة ببساطة من الدائرة المتكاملة المشهورة (555) وهي موصلة بحيث تشكل دائرة مذبذب عديم الاستقرار (Unstable) كما في الشكل (1), وتوزيع أطراف الدائرة المتكاملة موضح في شكل (2) ويتم توصيل سماعة عادية مثل المستخدمة في أجهزة الراديو الصغيرة وتبلغ ممانعة هذه السماعة 8 أوم ويمكن تركيب مقاومة متغيرة بين مخرج الدائرة على الطرف (3) وبين السماعة للتحكم في قوة الصوت (Volume) ويمكن تغيير التردد الذي تعمل عنده الدائرة بتغيير قيمة المكثف C1. 

وكذلك عن طريق تغيير المقاومة الموجودة بين الطرف الموجب وبين الطرف رقم (7){R1} وبذلك يمكن عن طريق مجس الفحص اختبار الأسلاك لمعرفة إذا كان هناك قطع في السلك أم لا ويمكن اختبار توصيلات الدائرة المطبوعة وبما أن هناك طرف موجب وطرف سالب للدائرة لذلك يمكن فحص العناصر شبه الموصلة كالثنائي (Diode) الذي سيتسبب في صدور صوت من خلال السماعة في اتجاه واحد فقط أما إذا صدر صوت عند اختبار الثنائي في كلا الاتجاهين فيكون معطوب وكذلك إذا لم يصدر صوت عند اختبار الثنائي في كلا الاتجاهين فيكون معطوب وكذلك إذا لم يصدر صوت عند اختباره في كلا الاتجاهين.

وبنفس الطريقة يمكن فحص الترانزستورات والعناصر نصف الموصلة الأخرى مع ضمان أنها لن تتلف لأن التيار المار خلالها من دائرة الفاحص تيار قليل جدا. 







شكل 1



شكل 

:31: نسألكــــــــــــــــــم الدعــــــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... دائرة سهلة التطبيق


----------

